# 7ml Plastic Squonk Bottle



## Rude Rudi (3/9/19)

Hi

I'm looking for 7ml PLASTIC squonk bottles for my Therion BF. The silicone bottles are truly shite and the flavour simply disappears after a few hours. 

Does anyone have some?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/9/19)

Anyone?


----------

